# Shooting of Andrew Brown Jr. in North Carolina



## Rastafarai (Apr 26, 2021)

Anyone following the fatal shooting of yet another Black man in North Carolina? They've allowed the family to view only 20 seconds of ONE body cam worn by an officer. The local police sheriff is hiding the truth.

Mr. Brown's hands were on the steering wheel while they shot him to death. They cannot tell how many shots were fired but there were several. And the department determined what was the "pertinent part" to show his family and their attorneys. Ben Crump and Bakari Sellers just spoke to the public:


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Apr 26, 2021)

America is exhausting


----------



## Rastafarai (Apr 26, 2021)

CarefreeinChicago said:


> America is exhausting



Lather, rinse and repeat.

State of emergency declared in Elizabeth City, N.C. before the footage was revealed. They knew exactly what occurred - another execution of a Black man.


----------



## SoniT (Apr 26, 2021)

I can't keep up anymore. There are so many of these incidents. Back to back.


----------



## frizzy (Apr 26, 2021)

It's like they do this for sport.


----------



## winterinatl (Apr 26, 2021)

Rastafarai said:


> Anyone following the fatal shooting of yet another Black man in North Carolina? They've allowed the family to view only 20 seconds of ONE body cam worn by an officer. The local police sheriff is hiding the truth.
> 
> Mr. Brown's hands were on the steering wheel while they shot him to death. They cannot tell how many shots were fired but there were several. And the department determined what was the "pertinent part" to show his family and their attorneys. Ben Crump and Bakari Sellers just spoke to the public:


I can’t keep up. Trauma fatigue - is that a thing? Kill more and so it often to simply exhaust them from fighting?


----------

